# Hukou or not hukou?



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Could someone here help with this question?

My (soon to be) wife is going to apply for a Schengen visa so we can go from China to Germany - to do the SS Route - but I notice after reading 

'eeas.europa.eu/delegations/china/documents/travel_to_eu/lists_supp_documents_en.pdf' 

that states the need for a "photocopy of her complete hukou [family book]" I would like to ask the experts here if this is a mandatory requirement for a Chinese nationals - even those travelling with their EU spouse? 

As I was under the impression that she was only required to submit; a letter from me, a copy of my passport, the completed application form and of course HER passport to receive her Schengen visa.

As usual thanks for all and any help

Peter

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Which documents do I need?


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

_shel said:


> Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Which documents do I need?


Thanks _Shel,

But DOES ANYONE know if they will ask for a copy of her Hukou under the comment "additional documents may be required"

I wanted to know if anyone had applied in China for a Schengen visa for their spouse going to Germany with them, and been required to furnish them with copies of this document, as we would need to get it from her family BEFORE making the application - as we already have most of the other documents needed.

Thanx

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

For your information and to clarify any misunderstanding this is the link I'm referring to from the German embassy in China...

www.china.diplo.de/contentblob/3442906/Daten/1496479/touristenreiseengl110815dd.pdf

But as you can see there is no 'option' for non-EU/EEA spouse traveling with/joining their EU/EEA SPOUSE.

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

Does this book confirm marriage, parents, children etc? Ignore my ignorance just trying to figure why they could need it. 

Personally if you can get it I would. Major pita to try and get it later and you never kneiw when she may need it. The British embassy would certify it as genuine if you could get hold of it to copy it.


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

From Wikipedia, Hukou system.

"A hukou is a record in the system of household registration required by law in the People's Republic of China. The system itself is more properly called "huji", and has origins in ancient China.

A household registration record officially identifies a person as a resident of an area and includes identifying information such as name, parents, spouse, and date of birth." 

"A 'Hukou' can also refer to a family register in many contexts since the household registration record is issued per family, and usually includes the births, deaths, marriages, divorces, and moves, of ALL members in the family."

I've seen her family's Hukou and it's very basic. Just a list of everyone in the family and their D-o-B, marriage. But our marriage won't be entered in it as we're getting married in HK, and they have not asked for it or even mentioned it!

So I'm assuming they need that instead of a formal birth certificate then?

I just thought it was odd that they should ask for that over and above the 'standard [minimal?] requirements' to obtain a spouse schengen visa...

Sent using ExpatForum App

PS. I'm still residing with her in China.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

I would post on the UK board too as its busier than here and there are two people with lots of knowledge on there on eu rules. They wouldn't see this post on this board!


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, I'll repost it on there now too, thanks

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Apart from the application process in China - are you aware of the changes to how the UK deals with Surinder Singh applications that have come into effect this year?

I agree with _shel: they should not ask for the family book in case of EEA family member applications but since you are intending to leave the country you might just want to get it in case you need it for something or other in the future.

My husband had the very unpleasant experience of paying a horribly expensive ticket to his country of origin because a paper he needed could only be retrieved in person.


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

ALKB said:


> Apart from the application process in China - are you aware of the changes to how the UK deals with Surinder Singh applications that have come into effect this year?
> 
> I agree with _shel: they should not ask for the family book in case of EEA family member applications but since you are intending to leave the country you might just want to get it in case you need it for something or other in the future.
> 
> My husband had the very unpleasant experience of paying a horribly expensive ticket to his country of origin because a paper he needed could only be retrieved in person.


Hi ALKB,

Yes I've been AVIDLY following ALL the latest developments - successes and refusals :^( Thats why im so glad we have chosen to "live and work (for the foreseeable future) in Germany, as i now see its easier to return eventually to the UK with just the German FP... And yes I agree better safe than sorry all the time! 

Though I was just trying to clarify if the 'Hukou' was just a blanket requirement for 'normal Chinese persons wishing to travel to the EU/EEA.

Best regards


Peter

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

binaryop8 said:


> Hi ALKB,
> 
> Yes I've been AVIDLY following ALL the latest developments - successes and refusals :^( Thats why im so glad we have chosen to "live and work (for the foreseeable future) in Germany, as i now see its easier to return eventually to the UK with just the German FP... And yes I agree better safe than sorry all the time!
> 
> ...



Where in Germany are you going?

I think you are right, Germany is one of the better places to try for Surinder Singh, at least the authorities do not seem to kick up a fuss about issuing the RC in a timely manner.


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi ALKB,
I'm not sure which city we'll be going to yet, as I need to apply for a vacancy in the English teaching schools and they only recruit perhaps a month before anyone is needed. But most of the major cities I visited or worked in in Germany would be nice/ok.

Do you have any experience/knowledge of those? Could you even suggest a good (cheap and comfortable) city/town/area?

Cheer

Peter

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

binaryop8 said:


> Hi ALKB,
> I'm not sure which city we'll be going to yet, as I need to apply for a vacancy in the English teaching schools and they only recruit perhaps a month before anyone is needed. But most of the major cities I visited or worked in in Germany would be nice/ok.
> 
> Do you have any experience/knowledge of those? Could you even suggest a good (cheap and comfortable) city/town/area?
> ...


I think you would be fine in any of the bigger cities. Keep in mind, that the further you go south, the higher the living expenses, with Munich being absolutely ridiculously expensive. But then you can go skiing on weekends, so it's up to what you like to do.

Berlin will always be my favourite because it's home. I like Hamburg a lot and Bremen. I love visiting the south but am not sure whether I could cope with the culture shock should I try to live there 

I am very sorry to say this but I'd stay clear of eastern towns (apart from Berlin). My cousin's wife is from Taiwan and my nephew's wife is from Japan and they both turned down very lucrative job offers in the east because they didn't want to subject their wives and children to the animosity against vaguely oriental-looking people that still exists in large part of the east. It's been a few years, so maybe it's better now... Dresden and Leipzig might be fine.


----------

